# U3 Verschlüsselung unter Linux/Wine



## Joerg66 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen U3 USB-Stick mit aktivierter Verschlüsselung. Diesen Stick muß ich als Transporter zwischen Windows und Linux nutzen. Leider finde ich im I-Net nur hinweise darauf, wie ich den U3-Krempel entferne.
Ich muß es aber nutzen. Geht das mit Wine? Hat das jemand am laufen?
Gruß Joerg.


----------



## brunlorenz (24. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, aber selbst habe ich beste Erfahrungen mit Wine gemacht  (Treiber jedoch gehen nicht!)
Ich würde es mal versuchen, sonst mit Gparted (Paket gleichnamig, Empfehlungen umbedingt installieren)
eine weitere NTFS-Partition anlegen (auf einem 2. Stick),
alle verschlüsselten Daten mit Windows da drauf ablegen (entschlüsselt), dann die Partition auf dem verschlüsselten Stick löschen, eine NTFS-Partition anlegen, und alle externen Daten auf diese zurückkopieren.
Wenn du unsicher bist, umbedingt nichts machen und stattdessen fragen, bei Fehlern mit Gparted kannst du dein System ruinieren
lorenz


----------



## Joerg66 (24. Mai 2010)

Was wine angeht, kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Habe ein Notebook mit Debian, auf dem läuft eine Win-Software um NC-Programme in NC-Maschinen per RS232C zu übertragen (bei Ausfall des Servers) hat auf Anhieb geklappt!
Genau dafür is übrigens auch der Stick, da ich den Linux-Rechner nicht ans Netzt bringen darf.
Umpartitionieren des Stick geht also auch nicht . . . der Boss ist da eigen.
Wenn ich den Stick habe, werde ich's testen . . . und berichten, könnte ja von allgemeinem Interesse sein.


----------

